# How To Overclock ??



## azzu (Nov 18, 2007)

ok iam noob 
wanna overclock my P4 
2.4 ghz
MOBO : D845gvsr
General Cooling Nothin Xtra

      suggest me how to overclock 
i searched searched but cant find perfect TUT which will help me
 wil my MOBO supp OCing ?
Shud i OC via BIOS or any SOFT ???
help me FAst


----------



## assasin (Nov 18, 2007)

u cant oc thru the bios cuz urs is an Intel original mobo and hence doesnt support oc.and oc'ing thru software for mobos which dont support oc is not recommended as u may damage ur hardware.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

just do as i said in IM mate.. 

but i dunno whether ur mobo supports or not.


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ it DOESNT i FEAR


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2007)

^^^ So give up ur OC plan


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 19, 2007)

One of the major reasons why ENthu people dont buy Intel and go for Asus and Gigabyte ^^


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2007)

so i cant OC ??


----------



## assasin (Nov 19, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> so i cant OC ??


 
u can oc using softwares like clockgen but theres a chance of damaging ur hardware.


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ damaging?
how??
i mean i hav seen many eople OCing to High Clock speed's 
On Intel MOBO help me


----------



## assasin (Nov 19, 2007)

mobos which support oc only inc the fsb during ocing but keep the pci bus freq locked at 33.33MHz.
for mobos which dont support oc,1 can oc using software like clkgen.here u hav to input the PLL ic no and the u can incrase the fsb,but the pci bus freq will also inc in direct proportion with the fsb.so all devices connected to the pci bus get damaged when the pci bus freq incs by a huge amt.


----------



## Demonkiller (Nov 19, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> mobos which support oc only inc the fsb during ocing but keep the pci bus freq locked at 33.33MHz.
> for mobos which dont support oc,1 can oc using software like clkgen.here u hav to input the PLL ic no and the u can incrase the fsb,but the pci bus freq will also inc in direct proportion with the fsb.so all devices connected to the pci bus get damaged when the pci bus freq incs by a huge amt.


1) U have to lock the pci/pcie bus on some mobo's ur self.
2)U can increase the FSB and also decrease the multiplier, which gives u more headroom as it reduces the stress on the CPU and stress the NB. U would need lesser voltages for the CPU and more the the NB.
3) In clockgen, u just have to specify the family of the chipset, on the CG site. And u could select the closest one in CG.
4) Yest Increasing the PCI bus would damage ur components connected to it.


----------

